# Has anyone used surrogatefinder.com to find a surrogate?



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all

We are keen to find a surrogate and we came across the website surrogatefinder.com, however some of the women put up fake photos or some appear a bit too glamorous and young to want to be surrogates. So it has left me wondering if it is a reputable site or not? Has anyone met any surrogates this way? I am looking at alternatives at the moment because the last time I checked COTS was not accepting new IPs and Surrogacy UK seems to have a very long winded process to find a surrogate. 

Thanks

Chicalinda


----------



## emma.green (Apr 16, 2011)

i wouldnt touch them with a barge poll but do know of a ip who found her surrogate on there. SUK only takes a few months to join them they are great im with SUK and was matched with my ips in 1 week of been made a full member.most ips on SUK do find a surrogate xxx


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks, emma. Am i right in thinking that suk doesnt match people and you have to wait to make friends with a variety of members first not knowing if they're ips or surrogates on the off chance that you will meet the right match? It just seems like it will take ages that way. Maybe im wrong though?


----------



## emma.green (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi via SUK you have a profile for surrogates that are not matched and if they decide they like you then a call is made and you are then given 3 months to get to know each other and then treatment starts.
There is also a members board to post messages and to get to know others.
I like SUK as you gain a friendship with ips and other surrogates and there is always advice  if you need it hope this helps xx


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I met some wonderful surrogates on the website.
I spoke to many people on there and felt it was well worth it.

I personally didnt want to go through one of the surrogacy groups and just wanted a private arrangement.

I met so many ladies and found at least 3 surrogates that I couldnt choose between them.

It is an excellent option for a quick response and you can someone quickly who has done surrogacy before.

I think unless yu have actually tried it and spent the money , I think when I joined it was a few years ago and it was £99.
I thought I had spent a fortune on IVF and I was willing to take the chance on 99 quid.

It was such good money spent as it moved my journey along and I met so many people and chatted to so many surrogates!

It made me feel positive about the process and that finding a surrogate wasnt going to be so hard!


----------

